# Glock Extended Mags



## euphoria24 (Apr 21, 2010)

hey everyone I just wanted to share with you a SWEET magazine I found. I had had some trouble finding a company that produces a extended magazine for .40 S&W Glock models. Scherer makes them but I have read a lot of bad reviews on their products and decided to steer clear of that brand. However after watching a review on youtube on Victory magazines I found one that is legit. I ordered a Victory 31 rd. (29 rd +2) .40 S&W mag from botachtactical I put it to the test yesterday and it has exceeded my expectations. Now I will say, it was hard as hell to load the first time. but after loading and unloading it a few times allowing the spring to break in, it now loads just like the factory mags. It cycles smoothly, and has a durable construction. It also is only $12. I thought well for only 12 dollars it must be crap. No, its good. It is constructed nearly identical to the factory mags. So if anyone has been looking for an extended mag in .40 S&W I HIGHLY recommend this one. they also make them in 9mm with a 33 rd capacity.

I really am not intending to "advertise, or promote" this product, I just know that I had a really hard time finding a extended mag for my Glock 22 that wasn't poorly made. So if anyone has been searching, I urge you to check this one out! peace.


----------

